# Can anyone recommend a lawyer for bike-car accident?



## matyekim (Nov 5, 2010)

As title stated. Just yesterday, my gf and I were crossing an intersection via Pedestrian crossing. When the opposing driver did not check before he made a right turn. Thus hitting me and sending me off my bike on the road. Came up with road rash and scalp laceration. (sadly, I did not have my helmet on at this time)

I understand that these situations often get complicated and if anybody can recommend me a lawyer to handle this situation before I speak to the drivers insurance. The officers at the scene took my statement at the hospital as well as speak to my gf as a witness and the other party. 

All they said to me was that "It was not my fault" and left it at that. Left me a case and badge #. Any help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

matyekim said:


> As title stated. Just yesterday, my gf and I were crossing an intersection via Pedestrian crossing. When the opposing driver did not check before he made a right turn. Thus hitting me and sending me off my bike on the road. Came up with road rash and scalp laceration. (sadly, I did not have my helmet on at this time)
> 
> I understand that these situations often get complicated and if anybody can recommend me a lawyer to handle this situation before I speak to the drivers insurance. The officers at the scene took my statement at the hospital as well as speak to my gf as a witness and the other party.
> 
> All they said to me was that "It was not my fault" and left it at that. Left me a case and badge #. Any help is appreciated, thanks


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=147888&highlight=lawyer


----------

